# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 23/07/2008

## Παναγιώτης

Μια και είμαστε στο μεσοκαλόκαιρο και σιγά σιγά τα μέλη ετοιμάζονται για διακοπές, μπάρκα, ταξίδια με ιστιοπλοϊκά ή άλλα σκάφη κ.λπ. Ας συναντηθούμε όσο είμαστε ακόμα εδώ.

Συνάντηση λοιπόν την Τετάρτη 23-7-2008 ώρα 20:00 (και όσο πάει...), στην *ΑΝΑΔΡΟΜΗ* (τηλ.:2104610058 ) στη Δραπετσώνα, στη διασταύρωση των οδών Αλέκου Παναγούλη και Αγίου Παντελεήμονος.
(http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=3...,0.009398&z=17  ή δείτε τη σχετική για το μαγαζί συζήτηση ) . 

Δηλαδή εδώ (37&#176; 56,7' Β  23&#176; 37,66' Α):
Anadromh.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εγώ είμαι ''μέσα''.  :Very Happy: 

Και βάζω και το ...επιδόρπιο (*ΤΟΥΡΤΑ*, παρακαλώ) !!!!!

Βλέπετε την άλλη μέρα (24 Ιουλίου) κλείνω τα 45 το ...τζόβενο !!!  :Razz: 

Ένας λόγος λοιπόν ακόμα για να υπάρξει αθρόα προσέλευση, (την τούρτα εννοώ, όχι την παρουσία της αφεντιάς μου).  :Very Happy: 

*ΕDIT :*Ρε παιδιά, συγγνώμη αλλά το ξέχασα τελείως. Έχω και άλλο λόγο για να κεράσω την τούρτα. 
Εκτός από τα γεννέθλια μου την επόμενη ημέρα, την ίδια την ημέρα της συνάντησης κλείνω ένα χρόνο στο nautilia !!!

----------


## navigation

Δηλώστε με....δηλώστε με (απτο μηνύστε με...μηνύστε με)

Υ.Γ. ε! αφού εχει γενέθλια και Γίωργος δεν γίνεται να λύπουμε!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

εγώ μέσα είμαι παντως.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και εγώ φυσικά και είναι ιδιαίτερη μέρα λόγω του φίλου μας Espresso Venezia  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

Αμα ειμαι Αθηνα θα ερθω οπωσδηποτε,θελω πολυ να σας δω και απο κοντα..(για να δουμε αν θα βρω το μαγαζι και πως θα ερθω).. :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Βλέπω βαριά ονόματα στο πάνελ και θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω, εκτός απροόπτου.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Εγώ είμαι ''μέσα''. 
> 
> Και βάζω και το ...επιδόρπιο (*ΤΟΥΡΤΑ*, παρακαλώ) !!!!!
> 
> Βλέπετε την άλλη μέρα (24 Ιουλίου) κλείνω τα 45 το ...τζόβενο !!!


Τα ποσαααααααααααααα! Δηλαδή μια περουσία στα κεριά Γιωργαρε !

----------


## evridiki

Ωραια θα ειμαι και εγω εκει...Απλα να επισημανω οτι επειδη το μερος δεν ειναι καφε αλλα τυπου ουζερι καλο θα ηταν μεχρι Τριτη να ξερουμε ποσα ατομα για να μας ετοιμασει τραπεζι....Γενικα επειδη εχει ωραιους μεζεδες....μαζευεται πολυς κοσμος!

----------


## evridiki

Γραφω οσοι ειναι σιγουροι...οι υπολοιποι συμπληρωνετε!!!  :Very Happy: 

1. Παναγιωτης
2. Espresso Venezia 
3. navigation
4. bthom
5. Nikos
6. Eυρυδικη
7+8. Giorgos D + Ηλιαννα (σωστα?)
9. heraklion
10+11. scoufgian + big brother
12. Αzzo
13. Sonia24
14+15. manolis m + 1 ατομο
16.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Θα ερθω και εγώ με την κοπέλα μου.....!

----------


## mastrokostas

Εγώ θα είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη και δεν ξέρω αν θα προλάβω .Αλλά κρατήστε ένα ποτήρι κρασί και για μένα ...και αν δεν έρθω ,υπάρχει άτομο στην παρέα να το γονατίσει  :Wink: !!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Εγώ θα είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη και δεν ξέρω αν θα προλάβω .Αλλά κρατήστε ένα ποτήρι κρασί και για μένα ...και αν δεν έρθω ,υπάρχει άτομο στην παρέα να το γονατίσει !!



Αααααα μη μας κάνεις τέτοια κανουμε αμαν και αμαν να σε γνωρίσουμε φίλε μαστοκώστα. τελος και παντων... καλα να περασεις οπου κι΄αν πας.....

----------


## lifesea

> Εγώ θα είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη και δεν ξέρω αν θα προλάβω .Αλλά κρατήστε ένα ποτήρι κρασί και για μένα ...και αν δεν έρθω ,υπάρχει άτομο στην παρέα να το γονατίσει !!


VIP ειναι το ατομο?????  :Razz: 

εκτος απροοπτου θα ειμαι και εγω.......

----------


## mastrokostas

> VIP ειναι το ατομο????? 
> 
> εκτος απροοπτου θα ειμαι και εγω.......


Μέσα έπεσες πάλι !!!

----------


## sonia24

count me in! αν ολα πανε καλα, γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις τι ξημερωνει... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastrokostas

> Βλέπω βαριά ονόματα στο πάνελ


Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν εννοείς τα κιλά μου ??




> Αααααα μη μας κάνεις τέτοια κανουμε αμαν και αμαν να σε γνωρίσουμε φίλε μαστοκώστα. τελος και παντων... καλα να περασεις οπου κι΄αν πας.....


Υπάρχουν και κάποιοι super monterator με τρία γράμματα , που δεν χαίρονται όταν με συναντούν, και γι αυτό είπα να παω κάπως μακριά αυτήν φορά ! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Φιλε μαστροκωστα. πανω σ΄αυτο δεν μπορω να εκφερω γνωμη. αν και καταλαβα για ποιον λες. απλα ηλπιζα σε μια συναντηση απο κοντα.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φιλε μαστροκωστα. πανω σ΄αυτο δεν μπορω να εκφερω γνωμη. αν και καταλαβα για ποιον λες. απλα ηλπιζα σε μια συναντηση απο κοντα.


Βρε αστειεύομαι !!!!! Είναι φίλος μου αγαπητός !

----------


## mastrovasilis

Και βέβαι πλάκα κάνουμε....... αλλά δεν θα γλυτώσεις έτσι εύκολα. όταν επιστρέψεις με το καλό θα στήσεις σούβλα για να δούμε και απο κοντά τι τσιμπούσια κάνεις.

----------


## evridiki

Μαστροκωστα σε εβγαλα απο την επισημη λιστα αλλα η θεση και το ποτηρακι θα υπαρχει για σενα...οποια ωρα.... :Very Happy:

----------


## sonia24

> Μαστροκωστα σε εβγαλα απο την επισημη λιστα αλλα η θεση και το ποτηρακι θα υπαρχει για σενα...οποια ωρα....


θα αναλαβουμε εμεις τα ποτηρια, απο ενα η καθεμια!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Ειμαι και εγω εδω..θα ερθω και εγω οπωςδηποτε αμα ειμαι Αθηνα.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

καλο θα ηταν να ερθεις φίλε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ γιατι απο χθες χρωστας κατι φωτο απο μηχανοστασιο ή κανω λαθος. πλακα κανω. Ευριδίκη γραφε μην χασουμε την μπαλα. μηπως λεω μηπως να παιρναμε ενα τηλ να κλειναμε κανα τραπεζι.?

----------


## lifesea

> Μέσα έπεσες πάλι !!!


xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa
xaaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxax
axaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaaxaxaxax

VIP.....OLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## mastropanagos

> καλο θα ηταν να ερθεις φίλε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ γιατι απο χθες χρωστας κατι φωτο απο μηχανοστασιο ή κανω λαθος. πλακα κανω. Ευριδίκη γραφε μην χασουμε την μπαλα. μηπως λεω μηπως να παιρναμε ενα τηλ να κλειναμε κανα τραπεζι.?


Εχω ξεχρεωσει φιλε μου,τοσες ανεβασα τις αλλες δυστυχως τις εχασα..αντε αμα τα καταφερω θα ερθω να τα πουμε και απο κοντα..

----------


## kastro

Από την Ε2 είναι μακριά και τι ακριβώς είναι το μαγαζί που θα συναντηθούμε.(χωρίς να εννοώ ότι θα έρθω)

----------


## evridiki

> Από την Ε2 είναι μακριά και τι ακριβώς είναι το μαγαζί που θα συναντηθούμε.(χωρίς να εννοώ ότι θα έρθω)


ταβερνακι-ουζερι...ειναι ευκολο να το βρεις....αν εχεις χαρτη!!! Φαινεται και απο τον δρομο κατω....απλα πρεπει να κανεις μια μεγαλη στροφη και ο δρομος ωγαινει σε πεζοδρομο απο οτι θυμαμαι

----------


## evridiki

> καλο θα ηταν να ερθεις φίλε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ γιατι απο χθες χρωστας κατι φωτο απο μηχανοστασιο ή κανω λαθος. πλακα κανω. Ευριδίκη γραφε μην χασουμε την μπαλα. μηπως λεω μηπως να παιρναμε ενα τηλ να κλειναμε κανα τραπεζι.?


 
Να δουμε μεχρι Δευτερα ποσα ατομα θα ειμαστε πανω κατω και θα κλεισουμε οπωσδηποτε. Αλλιως μας βλεπω μπυρες στο χερι..κανα σουβλακι και στο πεζουλακι να βλεπουμε να πλοια!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Να δουμε μεχρι Δευτερα ποσα ατομα θα ειμαστε πανω κατω και θα κλεισουμε οπωσδηποτε. Αλλιως μας βλεπω μπυρες στο χερι..κανα σουβλακι και στο πεζουλακι να βλεπουμε να πλοια!!!


Γιατι ασχημα ειναι???εγω το εχω κανει αρκετες φορες στο λιμανι του πειραια για να βλεπω τα πλοια που φευγουν και ερχονται.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

> Γιατι ασχημα ειναι???εγω το εχω κανει αρκετες φορες στο λιμανι του πειραια για να βλεπω τα πλοια που φευγουν και ερχονται..


μια χαρα ειναι...πιστευω ολοι καποια στιγμη το εχουμε κανει....αλλα τωρα που θα ειμαστε πολλοι .....  :Very Happy:

----------


## heraklion

Θα έρθω και εγω.

----------


## kastro

Πήγα σήμερα στο ουζερί να δω που είναι η αναδρομή είναι σωστά,είχε κάτι ταμπέλες που γράφαν η αναδρομή ξανά κοντά σας το μεσημέρι από 1 Σεπτεμβρίου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όντως τα μεσημέρια δεν ανοίγει το καλοκαίρι. Το βράδυ όμως που θα πάμε εμείς είναι ανοιχτό κανονικά.



> Συνάντηση λοιπόν την Τετάρτη 23-7-2008 ώρα *20:00* (και όσο πάει...), στην *ΑΝΑΔΡΟΜΗ*

----------


## mastrovasilis

¶ντε και τρόμαξα προς στιγμή οτι δεν θα γίνει η συνάντηση...

----------


## evridiki

> Πήγα σήμερα στο ουζερί να δω που είναι η αναδρομή είναι σωστά,είχε κάτι ταμπέλες που γράφαν η αναδρομή ξανά κοντά σας το μεσημέρι από 1 Σεπτεμβρίου.


Να υποθεσουμε οτι εισαι μεσα?

----------


## kastro

> Να υποθεσουμε οτι εισαι μεσα?


 Όχι πολύ δύσκολα θα έρθω

----------


## Leo

Κάστρο, μην φοβάσαι δεν δαγκώνουμε, έλααααα  :Very Happy: . Περνάμε καλά.

----------


## kastro

> Κάστρο, μην φοβάσαι δεν δαγκώνουμε, έλααααα . Περνάμε καλά.


Δεν μπορώ λόγο της δουλείας άλλη φορά ίσως.

----------


## sonia24

ευρυδίκη, η θέση που θα μου κρατήσεις να είναι VIP. δε χρειάζεται ταμπελάκι μπροστά, θα το καταλάβω γιατί θα είναι πολυθρόνα.

----------


## scoufgian

> ευρυδίκη, η θέση που θα μου κρατήσεις να είναι VIP. δε χρειάζεται ταμπελάκι μπροστά, θα το καταλάβω γιατί θα είναι πολυθρόνα.


ευριδικη βαλτης και ενα σκαμπο στα ποδια να μην κουραζεται η κοπελα............παρεπιπτωντως κρατα μου και μενα 2 θεσεις........να ναι κοντα στα πιατα να μπορω να φτανω.............

----------


## dimitris

παιδια μεσα κι εγω εκτος απροοπτου ... δηλαδη να φυγω κανενα ταξιδι, την Δευτερα θα ξερω σιγουρα.

----------


## Νaval22

θα δηλώσω και εγω συμμετοχή και αν αλλάξει κάτι σας ενημερώνω πάντως νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια εφεδρια για τυχόν άτομα που θα αποφασίσουν να έρθουν τελευταία στιγμή μην είναι τσίμα τσίμα οι καρέκλες

----------


## Leo

Στην χειρότερη Στέφανε έχει και πεζούλια θα ακροβολιστούμε κι εκεί.. βλέπω έχουμε αρκετές συμμετοχές....  Αλλοοοςςς παιδιάααααα :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μήπως να βάλουμε κανά πούλμαν?

----------


## manolis m.

kai egw mesa paides..apo twra + 1 atomo

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Παιδιά, είμαι ζωντανή (όσο κι αν φαίνεται παράξενο) και είμαι μέσα για την Τετάρτη. Φιλάκια.... :Wink:

----------


## papamarios

Αδέλφια μου γλαρόνια πουλιά
Είμαι και εγώ από κοντά.
Χωρίς ξάρτια και πανιά 
Του Forum είμαστε παιδιά





¶μα ξέρεις να διαβάζεις, η ζωή είναι ένα ποίημα
papamarios

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ88888888

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ , ΑΝΕΥ ΑΠΡΟΟΠΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ .ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ !

----------


## papamarios

Αδέλφια μου γλαρόνια πουλιά
Είμαι και εγώ από κοντά.
Χωρίς ξάρτια και πανιά 
Του Forum είμαστε παιδιά

Και συμπληρώνω …..

Για ναχει γλύκα η ζωή
Θαχω την καπετάνισσα μαζί

Όποιος κρατάει παρουσίες κρατάει και άλλες δύο θέσεις για την Τετάρτη. Μια για εμάνα και μια για την καπετάνισσά μου.
Ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση  







¶μα ξέρεις να διαβάζεις, η ζωή είναι ένα ποίημα

----------


## kastro

Για όσους έβαλαν συμμετοχή αυτό είναι το σημείο συνάντησης.
17072008(001).jpg

----------


## kastro

> Για όσους έβαλαν συμμετοχή αυτό είναι το σημείο συνάντησης.


Συγνώμη για την πρώτη φωτογραφία έγινε λάθος παρακαλώ ένας moderator να την διαγράψει.

----------


## mastrovasilis

το κτίριο που φαίνεται απο πίσω είναι το υπουργείο εμπορικής ναυτιλίας??? :Confused:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ναι αυτό είναι δες κι εδώ για να καταλάβεις περίπου που είναι...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μάλιστα τώρα κατάλαβα. αλλά τι λέω αφού εχω πυξίδα στο αυτοκίνητο. χιχιχιχιχιχι. ευχαριστω πολυ φίλε παναγιώτη.... :Wink:

----------


## kastro

> Για όσους έβαλαν συμμετοχή αυτό είναι το σημείο συνάντησης.
> 17072008(001).jpg


Η συνάντηση θα γίνει στην αυλή η μέσα;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε *Παναγιώτη* μήπως είναι εύκολο να ενημερώσουμε λίγο το *παρουσιολόγιο* ???

Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά για να δούμε πόσοι περίπου θα είμαστε ώστε να φροντίσω για το ...μέγεθος *της τούρτας* !!!  :Confused:  :Very Happy: :roll:

----------


## mastrovasilis

[quote=ευρυδικη;93143]Γραφω οσοι ειναι σιγουροι...οι υπολοιποι συμπληρωνετε!!!  :Very Happy: 

1. Παναγιωτης
2. Espresso Venezia 
3+4 navigation + 1 άτομο
5. bthom
6. Nikos
7. Eυρυδικη
8+9. Giorgos D + Ηλιαννα (σωστα?)
10. heraklion
11+12. scoufgian + big brother
13. Αzzo
14. Sonia24
15. efouskayak
16. Leo ???
17. manolis m.
18. Sofia Loverdou
19+20. papammarios + 1 άτομο
21. νεκταρία αντωνοπούλου
22. dimitris ???
23. stefanos p ???


μέχρι στιγμής αυτοί είναι φίλε espresso Venezia

----------


## navigation

+ 1 άτομο εγώ παρακαλώ!!!!!!!

----------


## zamas

*Θα το ήθελα πολλή* να ήμουνα κ' εγώ αλλά δυστυχώς θα είμαι Αθήνα 29 του μηνός. :cry::cry::cry:
*Μια άλλη φορά*
*Πάντως* πιείτε κάτι και για μένα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## papamarios

[quote=ευρυδικη;93143]Γραφω οσοι ειναι σιγουροι...οι υπολοιποι συμπληρωνετε!!! :grin:

1. Παναγιωτης
2. dimitris
3+4 navigation + 1 άτομο
5. bthom
6. Nikos
7. Eυρυδικη
8+9. Giorgos D + Ηλιαννα (σωστα?)
10. heraklion
11+12. scoufgian + big brother
13. Αzzo
14. Sonia24
15. efouskayak
16. Leo ???
17. manolis m.
18. Sofia Loverdou
19+20. papammarios + 1 αλέκα
21. νεκταρία αντωνοπούλου
22. stefanos p ???


Φίλε bthom,
Αν κατάλαβα καλά μέχρι τώρα είμαστε καμιλα 20αριά άτομα;;; Επίσης αν ξέρεις αν πάρω όλο παραλία από την μεριά του Αγίου Διονύση, περνάει για Δραπετσώνα ή θα πρέπει να κάνω την βόλτα από πάνω. Ρωτάω γιατί εγώ είμαι Αθήνα, για να υπολογήσω τον χρόνο μην περιμένετε. Πάσα συμβουλή σεχτή
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια

----------


## kastro

Εγω δεν δηλωσα συμμετοχή γιατί θα δουλεύω εκοίνο το απογευμα,πως βρέθηκα γραμμένος στη λίστα να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος.

----------


## Νaval22

Εντάξει φίλε μη κάνεις έτσι και να γράφτηκες στη λίστα ενώ δεν θα έρθεις δεν θα σε μαλώσει κανείς,οι απουσίες εδώ δεν μετράνε

----------


## mastrovasilis

¶μεση εκπλήρωση της επιθυμίας φίλε navigation.. :Wink:

----------


## Νεκταρια Αντωνοπουλου

> Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν εννοείς τα κιλά μου ??
> 
> 
> 
> Υπάρχουν και κάποιοι super monterator με τρία γράμματα , που δεν χαίρονται όταν με συναντούν, και γι αυτό είπα να παω κάπως μακριά αυτήν φορά !


κ εγω που δεν ειμαι,ουτε πλοιαρχος,ουτε ναυτης....αλλα μου αρεσει παρα πολυ η θαλασσα κ ειμαι μεσα να ερθω;

----------


## efouskayak

Ολοι καλοδεχούμενοι Νεκταρία.

Εγώ μόλις ενημερώθηκα θα προσπαθήσω οπωσδήποτε να έρθω !!!!!!!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## mastrovasilis

[QUOTE=papammarios;94099]


> Φίλε bthom,
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά μέχρι τώρα είμαστε καμιλα 20αριά άτομα;;; Επίσης αν ξέρεις αν πάρω όλο παραλία από την μεριά του Αγίου Διονύση, περνάει για Δραπετσώνα ή θα πρέπει να κάνω την βόλτα από πάνω. Ρωτάω γιατί εγώ είμαι Αθήνα, για να υπολογήσω τον χρόνο μην περιμένετε. Πάσα συμβουλή σεχτή
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια


μου φαίνεται πως μπορείς και από την παραλία. αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.... :Confused:

----------


## Νεκταρια Αντωνοπουλου

παντως κ εγω μεσα ειμαι :Razz:

----------


## mastrovasilis

ήδη καταχωρήθηκες στην λίστα νεκταρία.

----------


## evridiki

Καλημερα σε ολους και καλη εβδομαδα! Βλεπω πολλα ατομα!!! Αυριο να παρουμε τηλ. στο μαγαζι....οι κυριοι με τα ερωτηματικα ??? Παρακαλω να μην υπαρχουν διπλα στα ονοματα τους  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αφού πρώτα ζητήσω ένα τεράστιο ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ, να πω ότι δυστυχώς  :Sad:  δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω στην συνάντηση της Τετάρτης.

Μόλις πριν μισή ώρα μου προέκυψε έκτακτο επαγγελματικό ταξίδι για την Θεσσαλονίκη, και θα απουσιάζω από την Τετάρτη το πρωί μέχρι το μεσημέρι της Πέμπτης.

Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά, γιατί θα ήταν σίγουρα ο καλύτερος τρόπος να ''γιορτάσω'' τον ένα χρόνο συμμετοχής μου στο *nautilia* ανάμεσα σε καλούς φίλους.

Ελπίζω στην επόμενη συνάντηση να σταθώ πιό τυχερός, όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά για να μπορέσω να τηρήσω και την υπόσχεση μου για την παροχή του ...επιδόρπιου.  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## dimitris

Ειχα πει μεσα... αλλα επιβεβαιωση θα σας εδινα σημερα, ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΣΑ!!!

----------


## evridiki

> Εγω δεν δηλωσα συμμετοχή γιατί θα δουλεύω εκοίνο το απογευμα,πως βρέθηκα γραμμένος στη λίστα να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος.


Εγινε λαθος....αποκατασταθηκε....συγγνωμη....

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα Ευριδική, κλείσε την θέση και άσε τα ερωτηματικά μου εκεί.. :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ευρυδικη για κάνε μας λιστα με τις συμμετοχές μέχρι στιγμής  :Wink:

----------


## evridiki

1. Παναγιωτης
2. dimitris
3+4 navigation + 1 άτομο
5. bthom
6. Nikos
7. Eυρυδικη
8+9. Giorgos D + Ηλιαννα 
10. heraklion
11+12. scoufgian + big brother
13+14. Αzzo (+1 atomo?)
15+16. Sonia24 (+ ατομο) 
17. efouskayak
18. Leo ???
19+20. manolis m. + 1 άτομο
21. Sofia Loverdou
22+23. papammarios + 1 αλέκα
24. νεκταρία αντωνοπούλου
25. stefanos p ???
26. Γιώργος 8888888888888
27. lifesea



Πιστευω το να κλεισουμε ενα τραπεζι για 27 ατομα θα ειναι καλα! Νικο επικοινωνουμε...
Λεο ο,τι πεις....απλα εκτελω!!

----------


## lifesea

....ευριδικη δε με βλεπω στη λιστα,
παλι ο Μαστροκωστας εβαλε το χερακι του????

ΜΦΧ.
ΒΙΠ

----------


## evridiki

> ....ευριδικη δε με βλεπω στη λιστα,
> παλι ο Μαστροκωστας εβαλε το χερακι του????
> 
> ΜΦΧ.
> ΒΙΠ


 
οοπς...αμεσως στην λιστα!! Χαιρομαι που θα ερθεις...οχι...ο Μαστροκωστας δεν εκανε κατι...Εγω εκανα λαθος και ζηταω συγγνωμη....

----------


## lifesea

καλα καλα....
παντα φταιει ο Μαστροκωστας και ο Πετρος να το ξερεις
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## evridiki

ΑΑΑ.....ναι ξεχαστηκα...παντα!!!!!

χαχαχα  :Very Happy: 

Και αυτοι που φταινε.... δεν ερχονται... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

:Very Happy:  Εκλεισε και το τραπεζι!!! 2 τραπεζια μαζι στην ακρη θα ειναι για μας!!! Με θεα το λιμανι!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΡΙΤΗ!* 
1. Παναγιωτης
2. dimitris
3. navigation
4. mastrokostas
5. bthom
6. Nikos
7. Eυρυδικη
8+9. Giorgos D + Ηλιαννα 
10. heraklion
11+12. scoufgian + big brother
13+14. Αzzo (+1 atomo?)
15+16. Sonia24 (+1 ατομο)
17. efouskayak
18. Leo ???
19+20. manolis m. + 1 άτομο
21. Sofia Loverdou
22+23. papammarios + 1 αλέκα
24. νεκταρία αντωνοπούλου
25. stefanos p ???
26. Γιώργος 8888888888888
27. lifesea

----------


## manolis m.

file niko to melos NAVIGATION eipe se proigoumno pots pws tha einai me ena atomo an den kanw lathos..

----------


## Leo

Μάνο ρίξε μια ματιά τι είπε ο navigation εδω και τι είπες εσύ εδώ
Νομίζω ότι κάνει ενα λάθος ε?  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

xmmm...mallon to eida apo diafoertiki skopia ap oti esy file LEO... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> file niko to melos NAVIGATION eipe se proigoumno pots pws tha einai me ena atomo an den kanw lathos..


 
Αν δεν το καταλάβα καλά ας μας το επιβεβαιώσει το ίδιο το μέλος μας, όπως επίσης αν κάποιο μέλος μας δεν είναι στην λίστα μας εκ παραδρομής ή δεν καταλάβαμε καλά να μας ενημερώσει.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα η συναντηση μας, μην ξεχαστεί κανείς και δεν έρθει   :Wink: 





> 1. Παναγιωτης
> 2. dimitris
> 3. navigation
> 4. mastrokostas
> 5. bthom
> 6. Nikos
> 7. Eυρυδικη
> 8+9. Giorgos D + Ηλιαννα 
> 10. heraklion
> ...

----------


## papamarios

Η άποψή μου είναι ότι όποιος ξεχαστεί και απουσιάσει από αυτούς που δηλώσαμε, να υποστεί το μέρισμα της δαπάνης που θα του αναλογούσε εάν παρ ευρίσκετο. 
Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου και χωρίς να παρεξηγηθεί κανείς. Για να γίνω πιο σαφής, είναι μια πρόταση που την κατεβάζω και ας αποφασίσουμε οι συμμετέχοντες – δηλώσαντες εάν θα την υιοθετήσουμε ή όχι.

----------


## Leo

Ακούστε, δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα, δεν έχει κλειστεί μενού.... θα μαζευτούμε 10 (υποθετικός αριθμός) θα φάμε 10 και θα πληρώσουμε δια 10. Μην έχετε αγχος επιβάρυνσης των απόντων.

Ευριδίκη βγάλε τα ερωτιματικά και βάλε +2  :Wink:  (έκπληξη για όλους)... γκεστ σταρς  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> *ΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΡΙΤΗ!* 
> 1. Παναγιωτης
> 2. dimitris
> 3. navigation
> 4. mastrokostas
> 5. bthom
> 6. Nikos
> 7. Eυρυδικη
> 8+9. Giorgos D + Ηλιαννα 
> ...


το έκανα εγω για την ευριδικη φίλε Leo.

----------


## Leo

Θα σε πάρει βοηθό...  :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## mastrovasilis

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Και μετα την ΩΡΑΙΑ συναντηση εχω ν'αφιερωσω αυτη εδω την φωτογραφια σε ολους οσους βρεθηκαμε σε αυτο το ωραιο μερος αλλα ιδιαιτερα στον φιλο mastrokostas...

----------


## scoufgian

παντως το πλοιο ,"εκλαιγε", που δεν ειχε ερθει ακομα ο μαστορας να την δει.αχ ετσι γεννιουνται τα ψυχολογικα........κακουργε........ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

dimitris ενταξει εφτασα σπιτι. Το τρενο δεν εκτροχιαστηκε :Very Happy:

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ88888888

ΜΠΗΚΑ ΠΡΟ ΔΙΜΗΝΟΥ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ,ΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ SITE  ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΣΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΜΑΣ  ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ,ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΙΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΑΓΑΠΗ,ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ !
ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ (ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ) ,ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΟΥΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΙ'ΑΛΛΕΣ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΛΥΤΕΡΑ.ΝΙΚΟ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ,ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΩΣΤΑ,ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ,LEO,ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΡΑΚΤΗ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ,(ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΟΣΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ).
 25 JULY ΑΝΑΧΩΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ,ΚΑΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ,ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ!!  :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

an και το σκεφτομουνα μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη να ερθω ,γιατι κολλαγα επειδη δεν ηξερα κανεναν,τελικα ειχα αδικο.περασα πολυ ωραια κ χαρηκα που γνωρισα οσους ηταν εκει.οποιος θελει φωτο απο χθες μπορω να του στειλω με mail.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και μετα την ΩΡΑΙΑ συναντηση εχω ν'αφιερωσω αυτη εδω την φωτογραφια σε ολους οσους βρεθηκαμε σε αυτο το ωραιο μερος αλλα ιδιαιτερα στον φιλο mastrokostas...


Σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση φίλε Δημήτρη , για να ξέρω πως θα σε αντιμετωπίσω την επόμενη συνάντηση !

----------


## Leo

Ξένος δάκτυλος! :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν το κατάλαβα καθόλου όμως !!!Την επόμενη θα κάτσεις στην άλλη πλευρά, μόνο σου , διότι επηρεάζεις τον κόσμο !

Τι ωραίο που ήταν αυτό το πράσινο σαυροειδές της φωτογραφίας !

----------


## evridiki

Τα περασαμε πολυ καλα ολοι μας πιστευω...Χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα για τα μελη που τους συναντουσα πρωτη φορα! Και σε επομενες λοιπον συναντησεις!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Κατά  αρχήν να σε ευχαριστήσουμε Ευρυδίκη, που έχοντας το γενικό πρόσταγμα στην οργάνωση ,ήταν όλα υπέροχα !Μάλλον στην νέα σεζόν στο NautiliaIIσε βλέπω cruisedirector

----------


## evridiki

> Κατά αρχήν να σε ευχαριστήσουμε Ευρυδίκη, που έχοντας το γενικό πρόσταγμα στην οργάνωση ,ήταν όλα υπέροχα !Μάλλον στην νέα σεζόν στο NautiliaIIσε βλέπω cruisedirector


Συμφωνω με την νεα θεση!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (Αν ηξερα και τα ακριβη καθηκοντα!!)
Το "αξαν" στον τιτλο ειναι πολυ σικ!!!

Τα ευχαριστω παντως αξιζουν σε ολους μας αφου η παρουσια του καθενος εκανε την διαφορα!!!

----------


## papamarios

Η Ευρυδίκη μας παιδιά
έκανε καλή δουλειά
Μας οργάνωσε σωστά         
Και περάσαμε καλά

Κι όπως λέγανε οι παλιοί
Ο μεζές για το κρασί 
Είναι η καλή παρέα
κι είχαμε κάμποση κι ωραία

----------


## Leo

Φίλτατε papammarios, ευχαριστούμε είναι γάντι οι στοίχοι σου... :Smile:

----------


## navigation

Και από μέρους μου ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στγην Ευρυδίκη για την διοργάνωση που έκανε...Εμείς δεν κάναμε τίποτα αλλο απτο να πάμε και να τα βρούμε όλα έτοιμα....εγώ πήγα και την κατάλληλη ώρα 5 λέπτα πριν το φαγητό...ντροπή μου το ξέρω...συγχωρέστε ήμουν εκτός και έτρεχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!
Αντε κανονήστε και την επόμενη τώρα!!!Βιάζομαι ε....αφού περνάμε ωραία!!!!Πάντως εγώ θα πρότεινα Ραφήνα (αν και λίγο μάκρια) αλλα έχουμε και απο έκει φίλους που παραπονιούνται και έχουν δικαιο!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

ευρυδίκη ήσουν απλά καταπληκτική απο την πρώτη στιγμή μέχρι και την τελευταία. ήταν όλα αψογα μα πάνω απ΄όλα είμασταν πολύ καλή παρέα.  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Ηταν ολα τελεια ενα μπραβο στην Ευρυδικη και ενα δευτερο σε ολους μας που δωσαμε δυναμικο παρον. Ειχαμε και τα ευτραπελα μας και ως αποτελεσμα πολυ γελιο. Και εγω θα ελεγα η επομενη συναντηση να γινει Ραφηνα. Και αν γινει η συναντηση εκει που νομιζω η θεα ειναι υπεροχη. Η αποσταση δεν αποτελει εμποδιο ετσι και αλλιως με αυτοκινητα θα παμε και μπορουμε καποιοι να μαζεψουμε οσους ενδιαφερονται απο καποιους σταθμους Μετρο- Ησαπ κ.λ.π.

----------


## mastrovasilis

εγώ όπου κανονιστεί είμαι μέσα απο τώρ. ευρυδίκη γράφε παρουσιολόγιο..... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Θα απουσιαάζει η ευρυδίκη τότε... και δεν θέλω να πώ πιος θα κανει τα κουμάντα...έ? Η  συνάντηση μετά την Ρφήνα μέσα στον Σεπτέμβρη προτείνω να είναι στον Ωρωπό για τους παντοφλάδες  :Wink: .

----------


## mastrovasilis

είστε όλοι ευπρόσδεκτοι.........όποιος και να είναι cruisedirector εγώ δηλώνω απο τώρα συμμετοχή.

----------


## navigation

> Θα απουσιαάζει η ευρυδίκη τότε... *και δεν θέλω να πώ* *πιος θα κανει τα κουμάντα...έ?* Η συνάντηση μετά την Ρφήνα μέσα στον Σεπτέμβρη προτείνω να είναι στον Ωρωπό για τους παντοφλάδες .


Ούτε και εγώ θέλω να μάθω :Very Happy: ...και επειδή ακούω κάποιες καμπανούλες να χτυπάνε για μένα...το ξανασκέφτηκα βρε παιδιά....που να τρέχουμε τώρα Ραφήνα.....μια χαρά είναι ο Ωρωπός...και ένα τσιγάρο δρομμος!!!Συμφωνώ...συμφωνω...τον Σεπτέμβρη Ραφήνα...υπομονή Ραφηνιώτες  :Very Happy: (εγώ πάντως έκανα ότι μπορούσα)

----------


## sylver23

κ εγω ειμαι μεσα,αν ειμαι αθηνα.ραφηνα γουσταρω κ εγω.για μενα ειναι 20 λεπτακια μονο ,οποτε για αποσταση δεν εχω προβλημα.επισης μαζευω κ τους κοντοχωριανους της ν ιωνιας(ιωνια ,ηρακλειο ,μεταμορφωση,φιλαδελφεια)που δεν εχουν αυτοκινητο.αλλα 4 ατομα χωρανε ανετα.για ποτε ομως λετε?

----------


## dimitris

> dimitris ενταξει εφτασα σπιτι. Το τρενο δεν εκτροχιαστηκε


Παιδια χαρηκα πολυ που σας γνωρισα ολους!!!
rocinante αυτο αμα θελω το πιστευω...δεν εχω ακουσει ειδησεις σημερα :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
mastrocosta δεν ξερω αλλα ολοι θελανε να βγαλουνε φωτογραφια το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ και να στην αφιερωσουν!!!
Ευριδικη ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!!! και στην επομενη τωρα!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Παιδια χαρηκα πολυ που σας γνωρισα ολους!!!
> rocinante αυτο αμα θελω το πιστευω...δεν εχω ακουσει ειδησεις σημερα
> mastrocosta δεν ξερω αλλα ολοι θελανε να βγαλουνε φωτογραφια το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ και να στην αφιερωσουν!!!
> Ευριδικη ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!!! και στην επομενη τωρα!!!


Αυτές είναι δουλειές κάποιου κυρίου που ήταν απέναντι σου !

----------


## dimitris

δεν μπορω να πω δεν μου το επιτρεπει η αυστηρη μου ανατροφη!!!

----------


## evridiki

Παρασκευη πρωι...ανοιγω και βλεπω ολες τις ευχαριστιες...
Χαμογελαω μεχρι τα αυτια και οι συναδελφοι ξερουν οτι ΔΕΝ κανω δουλεια!
Γιαννη Σ. οτι και να πεις τωρα δικιο θα εχεις...κς κς κς  :Very Happy: 
Παναγιωτη πετυχημενο το ποιηματακι!

Εχω να δηλωσω και παλι οτι θεωρω οτι δεν εκανα τιποτα! Με ανεβασατε ομως στα υψη και να δω πως θα κατεβω...σωστη ωρα φυσικα αφου παω σημερα Μυκονο!!! Οτι πρεπει...(πλακα κανω)  :Very Happy: 

Ταξιδευω με το seajet2 kai επιστροφη highspeed2! Θα ειναι κανεις αλλος μεσα?  :Very Happy: 

Οσο για την συναντηση την επομενη... Ραφηνα ειναι μια χαρα! Κοντα για μενα...Μονο να μην τυχει 1-17/9! θα ειμαι Αμερικη... :Wink: 

Σε ολους ευχομαι ενα καλο πσκ!

----------


## mastrovasilis

καλημέρα ευρυδίκη δεν πιστεύω να πας στο super paradise μετα τις 12 τη νυχτα... κάποιος θα σε μαλώσει. καλά να περάσεις.... :Wink:

----------


## evridiki

> καλημέρα ευρυδίκη δεν πιστεύω να πας στο super paradise μετα τις 12 τη νυχτα... κάποιος θα σε μαλώσει. καλά να περάσεις....


Τι??? πως??? που??? Εγω δεν ξερω τιποτα!  :Surprised:

----------


## papamarios

> Παρασκευη πρωι...ανοιγω και βλεπω ολες τις ευχαριστιες...
> Χαμογελαω μεχρι τα αυτια και οι συναδελφοι ξερουν οτι ΔΕΝ κανω δουλεια!
> Γιαννη Σ. οτι και να πεις τωρα δικιο θα εχεις...κς κς κς 
> Παναγιωτη πετυχημενο το ποιηματακι!
> 
> Εχω να δηλωσω και παλι οτι θεωρω οτι δεν εκανα τιποτα! Με ανεβασατε ομως στα υψη και να δω πως θα κατεβω...σωστη ωρα φυσικα αφου παω σημερα Μυκονο!!! Οτι πρεπει...(πλακα κανω) 
> 
> Ταξιδευω με το seajet2 kai επιστροφη highspeed2! Θα ειναι κανεις αλλος μεσα? 
> 
> ...


Ευρυδίκη,
Είσαι κακίστρο, άκαρδη και δεν μας λυπάσαι καθόλου.
Μας λες έτσι, ελαφρά την καρδία ότι πας Μύκονο. Δεν μας σκέπτεσαι καθόλου που θα είμαστε εδώ και θα ψηνόμαστε;;;;;
Μόνο για την Μύκονο αυτά διότι για το america, χάρισμά σου και χαλάλι σου. Πότε πήγες για τελευταία φορά;;;; Εγώ ήμουν για 3,5 μήνες πέρυσι. Θα πεις τον δεσπότη Παναγιώτη εάν εφαρμόζουν ακόμα τα μέτρα ασφαλείας. ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ!!! μην κάνεις πως αφήνεις καμιά σακούλα κάτω και απομακρυνθείς, θα σε στρώσουν στο κυνίγι οι περαστικοί και εάν είναι στο subway θα σε μαντρώσοπυν οι securies. 
Σου εύχομαι καλό ταξλίδι και καλά να περάσεις 

Φεύγει η Ευρυδίκη μας
ταξίδια για να πάει 
μας βλέπει στον μόλο και γελά
μαντύλι μας κουνάει

Καλά να περάσεις

----------


## evridiki

Ευχαριστω....για λιγο παω ομως...Δευτερα παλι εδω.. και ο καιρος προβλεπεται καλος!
Οσο για Αμερικη...4 φορες περσυ και καποιοι με θεωρουν local!!!!  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

Καλο πσκ!

----------


## sylver23

οσοι αλλοι ηταν στη συναντηση κ θελουν τις φωτο (πλην αυτων που ηδη εστειλα)ας μου στειλουν σε πμ τα email τους

----------


## sylver23

οι φωτο ξανασταλθηκανε σε ολους ,γιατι ηταν σε χαμηλοτερη αναλυση απο αυτην που επρεπε.θα ερθουν στον καθενα 3 e-mail γιατι δεν δεχεται πανω απο 10mb στο καθε μνμ

----------


## mastropanagos

Αντε κανονιστε συναντηση μεσα Σεπτεμβρη να ερθω και εγω μιας και δεν μπορεσα στην προγουμενη..οχι πολυ αργα το Σεμτεμβρη γιατι μπαρκαρω κατα τις 20 :Very Happy: ..συλβεστρο 1 θεση στο αμαξι ειναι κλεισμενη απο τωρα,για μενα ε..

----------


## sylver23

οκ γειτονα.

----------


## mastrovasilis

αμα δεν έχουμε μηχανικό 1η θέση στην επόμενη συνάντηση το καράβι *δεν* ξεκινάει. το έχουμε πει και πιο παλιά καλοί οι καπετανέοι αλλά απο κάτω εκεί χαμηλά ξεκινάνε όλα.

----------


## sylver23

ναι αλλα εγω δεν θα παω με πλοιο αλλα με αυτοκινητο :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

αφου εχουμε εσενα ,θελουμε κ αλλον μηχανικο??

----------


## mastrovasilis

Όσοι περισσότεροι τόσο καλύτερα. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Επειδή απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει είμαστε αρκετοί στο nautilia και από την Πάτρα, να συνεννοηθούμε κάποια στιγμή να κανονίσουμε μια συνάντηση το Σεπτέμβρη και εδώ?!?! Αξίζει να γίνει μια συνάντηση και στο άλλο μεγάλο λιμάνι της χώρας όπου έρχονται μερικά από τα καλύτερα καράβια της ναυτιλίας μας!! Φυσικά θα περιμένουμε και όλους τους φίλους που μαζεύεστε εκεί στον Πειραιά! :Smile:  :Wink:  Μόνο εκεί θα καλοπερνάτε?!?! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα κι εγώ είμαι μέσα. Θα δούμε τι θα πει το μεγάλο αφεντικό όμως και θα οργανωθούμε.

----------


## papamarios

[quote=Trakman;98535]Επειδή απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει είμαστε αρκετοί στο nautilia και από την Πάτρα, να συνεννοηθούμε κάποια στιγμή να κανονίσουμε μια συνάντηση το Σεπτέμβρη και εδώ?!?! Αξίζει να γίνει μια συνάντηση και στο άλλο μεγάλο λιμάνι της χώρας όπου έρχονται μερικά από τα καλύτερα καράβια της ναυτιλίας μας!! Φυσικά θα περιμένουμε και όλους τους φίλους που μαζεύεστε εκεί στον Πειραιά! :Smile:  :Wink:  Μόνο εκεί θα καλοπερνάτε?!?! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: [/quote

Καλή ιδέα και καλή και όμορφη είναι η Πάτρα αλλά ..... κουνιέται αδελφέ. 
μην λαχταρήσουμε ……

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωραία ιδέα μακάρι να υλοποιηθεί..

----------


## .voyager

> Καλή ιδέα και καλή και όμορφη είναι η Πάτρα αλλά ..... κουνιέται αδελφέ. 
> μην λαχταρήσουμε ……


Τί θα πεί ακριβώς αυτό? :Confused:  Να κρατάμε ένα επίπεδο και να μη λέμε τόσο άκυρα εδώ μέσα.

¶μα κανονιστεί στην Πάτρα, θα κατέβω κι εγώ, φυσικά!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Επειδή βλέπω προθυμία, τότε από Σεπτέμβρη μπορούμε να το κανονίσουμε! Εφόσον φυσικά είναι σύμφωνοι και οι υπεύθυνοι του nautilia!

----------


## scoufgian

βεβαιως και θελουν οι υπευθυνοι.κανονιστε και διοργανωνεται αμεσα η συναντηση.

----------


## Trakman

> βεβαιως και θελουν οι υπευθυνοι.κανονιστε και διοργανωνεται αμεσα η συναντηση.


Τότε φίλε scoufgian θα το κανονίσουμε! Λέω από Σεπτέμβρη όμως, γιατί τώρα λείπουν αρκετοί για διακοπές (σε λίγες μέρες αναχωρώ και γω με το Αριάδνη!). Θα ξαναμιλήσουμε για το θέμα!

----------


## scoufgian

> Τότε φίλε scoufgian θα το κανονίσουμε! Λέω από Σεπτέμβρη όμως, γιατί τώρα λείπουν αρκετοί για διακοπές (σε λίγες μέρες αναχωρώ και γω με το Αριάδνη!). Θα ξαναμιλήσουμε για το θέμα!


βεβαιως,με το που θα μπει ο σεπτεμβρης ,θ ανοιχτει σχετικο thread και θα παρουσιασουν ,ολοι οι ενδιαφερομενοι εκει ,τις γνωμες τους και τις σκεψεις τους.οποτε εις το επανιδειν

----------


## papamarios

> Τί θα πεί ακριβώς αυτό? Να κρατάμε ένα επίπεδο και να μη λέμε τόσο άκυρα εδώ μέσα.
> 
> ¶μα κανονιστεί στην Πάτρα, θα κατέβω κι εγώ, φυσικά!


Μήνυμα για τον voyager1984

Κατ αρχήν μάθε να κρατάς ΕΣΥ κάποιο επίπεδο και εγώ προσωπικά σαν papamarios  δεν σου επιτρέπω να μου κάνει μαθήματα επιπέδου και επειδή είσαι βρόμικό μυαλό, εγώ εννοούσα τους σεισμούς και εάν οι σεισμοί κατεβάζουν το επίπεδο της Πάτρας να πας να τα πεις στον εγκέλαδο και να μην πουλάς μούρη

----------


## navigation

be cool Παιδια :Cool: !!Ηρεμία....αντε κανονήστε για Πάτρα και θα ανεβώ και εγω!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

Σας παρακαλω να επικρατησει ηρεμια και να συνετιστουμε!!!!!Οριστε μας!!!Δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να συνεχιστει αυτη η συζητηση.Ειπαμε παραπανω πως θα κανονισουμε να βρεθουμες στη Πατρα .Τελος.

----------


## Orion_v

Μου αρεσει σαν ιδεα μια βολτιτσα στην Πατρα , αλλα μονο οταν οριστει συγκεκριμενη ημερομηνια θα μπορω να ξερω σιγουρα αν μπορω η οχι.

----------


## scoufgian

> Μου αρεσει σαν ιδεα μια βολτιτσα στην Πατρα , αλλα μονο οταν οριστει συγκεκριμενη ημερομηνια θα μπορω να ξερω σιγουρα αν μπορω η οχι.


μην ανησυχεις τιποτα δεν θα γινει τελευταια στιγμη.θα εχεις σιγουρα ενα περιθωριο 20 ημερων μπροστα σου.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μέχρι τότε ξεκουραση  - μπάνια - διασκέδαση - και ότι άλλο τραβάει η ψυχή σας.

----------


## papamarios

> Σας παρακαλω να επικρατησει ηρεμια και να συνετιστουμε!!!!!Οριστε μας!!!Δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να συνεχιστει αυτη η συζητηση.Ειπαμε παραπανω πως θα κανονισουμε να βρεθουμες στη Πατρα .Τελος.


Θα παρακαλούσα να κρατάτε ισορροπίες και όχι να κάνουμε τον δάσκαλο στα κακά παιδιά. Να διαβάζεται τα κείμενα και μετά να κατσαδιάζεται. Δεν θα ξανά ανεχτώ προσβολή από κανέναν όσο ψηλά και αν είναι και αν νομίζεται ότι ΕΓΩ δεν ήμουν κόσμιος, τότε να με διαφράψτε

----------


## Rocinante

Το θεμα αυτο αναφερεται στις μελλοντικες συναντησεις του Nautilia.gr
και επειδη με ενδιαφερει πολυ το θεμα παρακαλω για οτιδοιποτε που δεν εχει σχεση με το θεμα να συνεχιστει με PM
Ευχαριστω...

----------


## scoufgian

> Θα παρακαλούσα να κρατάτε ισορροπίες και όχι να κάνουμε τον δάσκαλο στα κακά παιδιά. Να διαβάζεται τα κείμενα και μετά να κατσαδιάζεται. Δεν θα ξανά ανεχτώ προσβολή από κανέναν όσο ψηλά και αν είναι και αν νομίζεται ότι ΕΓΩ δεν ήμουν κόσμιος, τότε να με διαφράψτε


Φιλε μου papammarie.Αρχικα θελω να σου δηλωσω ,οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος διαγραφης σου!!Απο που κι ωσπου να σε διαγραψουμε.Ειπες τιποτα κακο?Εδω μεσα συζηταμε ,εκθετουμε τις αποψεις μας ,σε ηπιο και καλο κλιμα.Αλλα δεν θ αφησουμε η συζητηση, να συνεχιστει σε σημειο ,που θα φερει αντιπαραθεσεις, αναμεσα τα μελη μας.Δεν σιγονταραμε *κανεναν*  και θα σε παρακαλουσα το ζητημα να θεωρειται ληξαν.Αυτο ισχυει και για μενα και για σενα ,αλλα για τα υπολοιπα μελη του forum μας.Συνεχιζουμε τη συζητηση μας .Ευχαριστω

----------


## papamarios

> Μέχρι τότε ξεκουραση - μπάνια - διασκέδαση - και ότι άλλο τραβάει η ψυχή σας.


Mastrovasili, που χάθηκες εσύ;;; Έτσι είπαμε ;;;

----------

